# YouTube reports 4 billion video downloads -- a day



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> People of the Internet, you love your YouTube.
> 
> On an average day, you watch 4 billion videos on YouTube. And the next day? You watch 4 billion videos on YouTube. That's a 25% increase over the number of daily video views just eight months ago, and it shows what kind of immense numbers we can see when a popular Web destination becomes even more popular.


Here


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

I didn't realize. I guess I better stop watching babies and car crashes and get back to work.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Yep, but just think of the capacity of their servers.....


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The bright side is that at a very minimum, at least a third of the people on Earth are *not* watching YouTube every day. And given that most watch more than one video, maybe as many as 95% of the world watched no YouTube in one day. That's a lot less scary that thinking about 2/3 of the people in the world watching YouTube. 

Server? What about Megaupload? It was responsible for far more traffic than YouTube.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Whoa about the Megaupload thing..... I didn't realize the volume....


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Me, either. They said that often it was the busiest thing on the net, like 1% of all requests or something.


----------



## vic2pc (Jan 16, 2012)

ekim68 said:


> Yep, but just think of the capacity of their servers


I know, and to think they can let us all watch it all for FREE! An amazing business model.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Wow, that's incredible. I do wonder how they handle that kind of load. Their streaming infrastructure must be amazing.

Peace...


----------



## catlover2 (Sep 29, 2009)

Something I've noticed: When watching a Youtube video, it buffers _as I watch_, so if I stop in the middle, less wasted bandwidth. For someone (like me with 2+ MBps) with sufficient bandwidth, no prob, but that could be a problem if you had a slow connection and wanted to let it sit there and buffer


----------



## BrennaKessler (Dec 1, 2011)

Well, such figure oriented news are really making headlines these days. Today, I read an article about Apple's recent financial figures, saying that Apple sold over 37.04 million iPhones in the last quarter of 2011 which is more than the number of babies born in the same time period globally  On the other side, Axvoice claims of offering international calls in less than 1 cent also made a story in local media. Anyhow, the case of YouTube becomes more special because unlike other social networking tools and popular websites, it has not seen any still competition as yet. Lets see what does future have for you!


----------



## techwhiz_tech (Jan 30, 2012)

amazing. Wish I had the forsight to invest in some of these companies back in the day. 

Amazon, google, apple etc..


----------

